# Lunge whip length?



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

This may seem a silly question, but there seem to be a lot of choices when it comes to lunge whips. What is a good, comfortable length? Also, I would think lighter weight may be preferable, so what choice of material (fiberglass, etc.) is better? I am currently using my trainers when we work together, but need to get my own. I tend to get a bit overwhelmed when faced with too many choices :shock:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

How do you like the one you are borrowing at the moment? Does it seem long enough, too short or too long? Are there a few other types at the barn that you might be able to borrow/try? It really comes down to a personal preference and if you can, you would do well to try a few of the options to get a feel for which option works best for you, your horse and the things you are doing. ORRRRRR....you could buy a few different ones because you can't ever have too much tack.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

I do like the one I have been using, so I checked the length. I went to the tack shop and found one about the same length and weight. We'll see how it goes, and you are right, if I need another, so be it  Thanks


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

Learning how to lunge is an art (ie whip should always point at croup and lunging line hand towards the head). So, the whip's lash has to be long enough to brush an appropriate part of its anatomy (usually the lower part of the bit/hindleg) with the end of the lash. That means either a long whip (which can be heavy) or a longer lash (usually leather). A telescoping whip is a good idea, but they are expensive AND the handler has to be VERY careful never to drag it on the ground. In any case usually 6-8' whip with 12' lash.


----------



## Thrill Ride (Feb 18, 2013)

Our lunge whip is 15' long total, the string on it is 10' and the other 5' is the handle is thats right terms. Its the only one I have ever used so I don't know if there is a different one but I have to put my hand farther up on the whip and have my elbow help me because its a bit unbalanced to hold onto.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My lunge whip is a 5' willow snipped from the nearest bush. Light as a leaf, free and a whole bunch of free replacements when it dries out. I'm not certain the horse sees it but he does hear it when I make the tip sing.


----------

